# Nothing official about it...........



## eggman (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi guys........
Me and my 2 of my friends(One is fun2sh,of this forum) are thinking of making project in out 4th Sem in B.E. As the thread name say, nothing is official about it, that is it's not in Syllabus or anything. C++ is the language of choice . As its not from syllabus, we have more freedom  and have no particular deadline........
    Having that in mind, we defiantly can do something different than usual projects....So guys , please can you suggest some Ideas to work our project on..._(P.S. As fun2sh is an ace programmer, I don't have much to worry about*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36a.gif)_


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 14, 2008)

hey eggman jhutha taarif mat kar! 


ok guys wat we first want to know is how do we start. we are just good in c++. we want to do it for fun, knowledge n experience. can any1 tell if we can take PROJECTS assignment from net for the companies. 

WE ALL R A BIG NOOB. so guys Plz show us the way n throw some light.


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 14, 2008)

Please make a freeware equivalent of Ebook Maestro PRO edition. www.ebookmaestro.com

Please do it ASAP 
I know its nothing difficult for you, maybe just pulling out your compilers and keying in some lines of code! 

Thanks a LOT


----------



## eggman (Mar 6, 2008)

*HUMP DE BUMP*


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 6, 2008)

How abt an image viewer like this one:
*mirageiv.berlios.de/index.html


----------



## eggman (Mar 6, 2008)

rayraven said:


> How abt an image viewer like this one:
> *mirageiv.berlios.de/index.html



Thanks...Thats a cool Idea


----------



## eggman (Mar 7, 2008)

We've thought these two:
1)The simulate a Blackjack game
2)Sliding Puzzle Solver(My fav)

CAn someone suggest or Guide regarding these? And tell, which one is better?


----------



## adi007 (Mar 7, 2008)

how about Chess...?
just create a 2 player game coz adding AI in the game is not so easy...


----------

